# My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)



## Ambonee (Apr 27, 2006)

I decided to update my collection post! So this is it as of February 28th 2008!!! There are over 90 pictures!! Also the pictures are large. =/ PLEASE DO NOT COPY THESE PICS and use them on Ebay (or anywhere) without my permission!! Someone did this last time I posted and used it for an Ebay auction! It's just NOT right. I understand wanting to use them for on-line galleries so just ask (PM me.) Please DO NOT hotlink! Thanks!!

I will continue updating...hopefully. =) Onto the make-up....

My collection has grown so much!! Here's what I had in the summer of 06 ambonee - UPDATED COLLECTION 8/06 (4 my records) a lot I know, hard to believe it's grown even larger...

Permanent Pigments: 





Row 1: Basic Red, Bright Fuchsia, Electric Coral, Acid Orange, Copper Sparkle, Pink Bronze, Melon, Genuine Orange, Dusty Coral.
Row 2: Golden Lemon, Primary Yellow, True Chartreuse, Chartreuse, Golden Olive, Kelly Green, Landscape Green, Emerald Green, Green Brown.
Row 3: Deep Blue Green, Teal, Steel Blue, Clear Sky Blue, Cornflower, Marine Ultra, Naval Blue, French Violet, Violet. 
Row 4: Rich Purple, Burnt Burgundy, Grape, Nocturnelle Plum, Deep Purple, Blue Brown, Pink Pearl, Cool Pink, Pink Vivid.  





Row 1: Rose, Ruby Red, Fuchsia, Kitschmas, Polished Ivory, Vanilla.
Row 2: Pink Opal, Frozen White, Pure White, Frost, White Gold, Fairylite.
Row 3: Naked, Tan, Chocolate Brown, Deep Brown, Old Gold, Black Black.
Row 4:Silver Fog, Silver, Platinum, Rose Gold, Gold, Copper.


Discontinued/Limited Pigments 




Row 1: Bright Coral, Orange, Rushmetal, Off the Radar, Gold Dusk, Night Light, Golders Green, Pastorale, Green (frost).
Row 2: Turquoise, Turquoise, Forest Green, Aire De Blue, Azreal Blue, Softwashed Grey, Light Blue, Blue (original), Blue (RR).
Row 3: Royal Blue, Blue Storm, Viz A Violet, Quietly, Smoke Signal, Entramauve, Helium, Lovely Lily, All Girl.
Row 4: Apricot Pink, Pink Mauved, Accent Red, Pink, Maroon, Reved-up, Lily White, Shimmertime, Your Ladyship.   





Row 1: Deckchair, Goldenaire, Dazzleray, Provence, Jardin Aires, Subtle.
Row 2: Sunnydaze, Coco, Gold Mode, Sunpepper, Cocomotion, Gold Stroke.
Row 3: Mauvement, Copperclast, Coco Beach, Copperized, Dark Soul.
Row 4: Quick Frost, Sweet Sienna, Soft Washed, Silver (frost).


Glitters/Reflects/All Over Glosses/Shimmer Souffles




Row 1: Red (chunky), Blackened Red, Reflects Copper, Crystalled Orange, Rockin' Orange, Copper, 3D Copper, 3D Gold, Lustdust.
Row 2: Marigold, Absolute Gold (C), Crystalled Yellow, Gold Garnish (C), Crystalled Lime, Turquoise, Jewel Marine, Light Blue, Blue.
Row 3: Reflects Purple Duo, Crystalled Purple, Jam Session, Fuchsia, Purplette (C), Crystalled Pink, Reflects Very Pink, Hottest Pink (C), Pink.
Row 4: Reflects Pearl, Reflects Red, Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Gold, Sifted Silver (C), Gold Drift (C), 3D Silver, Grey, Black (chunky).
Row 5: Reflects Antiqued Gold, Bronze (chunky), Frost Warming (AOG), Astonish (AOG), Fantastical (AOG), Adorn (SS), Goldmouse (SS), Shimmerati (SS). 


<center> Beauty Powders/Bronzers/Irridecent Pressed Powder </center>










Eyeshadows: 





































































Eyeshadows to Depot 




Row 1: Charred, Clue, Frisco, Memerobilia
Row 2: A little Folie, Bio Green, Bottle Green, Daisychain
Row 3: Dark Edge, Fig 1, Modest Tone, Nano Gold
Row 4: Neutral Pink, Nocturnelle, Ochre Style, Parrot
Row 5: Poisen Pen, Poste Haste, Remotely Grey, Rich Flesh.
Row 6: Vibrant Grape

Premade Quads 




Row 1: Amazon, 4 Beau, Boudoir, Chromezone 1, Chromezone 3.
Row 2: Corps de Colour, Dollymix, Fafi Eyes 1, Fafi Eyes 2.
Row 3: Gentle Fume, Inventive, Liza PM, Pandamonium, Showflower.
Row 4: Smoking Eyes, Sultress, Summerwear, Sweetie Cakes.
Row 5: Take Wing, Thunder Eyes, Wel Plumed.


Rare Shadows 




<center>




Row 1: Chroma Green Garter, Chroma Purple Python, Riot, Melody, Chroma Copper Cobra, Chroma Sinful Serpent.
Row 2: Phase Riot, Melody, Limit.
(I also have the 3 McQueen Shadows but forgot to photograph them =/)

Mineralized Eye Shadows & Metal X 




Row 1: Earthy Riches, Mi'Lady, Engaging, Family Silver, Silversmith.
Row 2: Heat/Element, Interview/Purple-X, Brightside/Gallery Girl, Persona/Screen Vinyl, Illusionary/Burning Ambition.
Row 3: Mercurial, Lovestone, Tectonic, Quarry, By Jupiter, Ether.
Row 4: Pure Ore, Plum Electric, Fusion Gold, Cyber, Metalblu, Pink Ingot.
Row 5: Aristocrat, Little Maddam, Tres Teal, Goldspice, 6th Sin.


Paints: 




Row 1: Flammable, Hot & Sour x2, Chartru x2, Blueboy, Matisserie, Mauvism.
Row 2: Canton Candy, Bamboom, Tan Ray, Bare Canvas x2, Graphito, Existential.


Paintpots: 




Row 1: Nice Vice, Perky, Rubenesque, Electrosky, Otherworldly, Pharoah.
Row 2: Barre Study, Painterly, Soft Ochre, Indianwood, Rubenesque, Blackground.


Shadesticks: 




Crimsonaire, Mangomix, Corn, Shimmermint, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Silverbleu, Royal Hue, Sharkskin, Beigeing, Gracious Me, Taupographic, Sea Me.


Color Cream Bases: 




Row 1: Reel Red, Pink Shock, Fantastic Plastic, Fuchsia Perfect.
Row 2: Impropper Copper, Kool, Hush, Luna.
Row 3: Silver, Illustrious.


Fluidline:




Row 1: Delineate, Brassy, Uppity, New Weed, Penned, Jadeye, Blue Peep, Delphic, Royal Wink, Non-Conformist.
Row 2: Waveline, Macroviolet, Haunting, Ostentatious, Rich Ground, Graphic Brown, Lithograph, Blitz & Glitz, Nightfish, Blacktrack.

Eyeliners: 
Eye Kohls/Kohl Powers/Soft Sparkle Pencils 




Tin Tin, Minted, Heirloom, Lichen, Violet Underground, Ivy, Prunella, Ola Viola!, Foxy Lady, Jealous, Orpheus, Black Karat, Raven, Feline, Mystery, Peacocked, Ultra Chill, Nightsky, Reflecto, Iris Accent.

Eye Pencils/Technakohls/Power Points




OJ, Beelicious, Pinkie, Greenglo, Wavyblue, Indigo, Light Green, Ebony, Jade Way, Brownboarder, Graphblack, Gilded White, Navy Stain, Forever Green, Lilacky, Light as Air, So There Jade, Stubborn Brown, Engraved. 


Glitter Liners: 




Row 1: Copperfield, Sunbrown, Blitz, Glamourgold, Lime Dandy, Divine Lime, Peacocky, Saucepot, For the Boys, Mercuric, Pewter Pink.
Row 2: Saucepot, Shimmerline, Postpunk, Pinkphonic, Pinky Wink, Oxidate, Embronze, Spunsilver, Wonderwhite, Sparkleize.


Liquidlasts: 




Fuchsiaism, Pinkcraft, Visionaire, Pop Iris, Electrolady, Power Plum, Aqualine, Blue Horizon, Green Play, Inkspill, Dress Khaki, Coco Bar, Classic Cream.


Lipsticks Limited/Discontiued 




Row 1: 1N, 2N, 3N, 4N, 5N, Archetype, Awaken, Back to Del Rio, Blast O Blue, Blonde on Blonde, Blueberry Fizz, Bourbon, Charm Factor, Classy Pink.
Row 2: Coppertime, Culturebloom, Eclipse, Flash N Dash, Florabundi, Frozen White, Fun & Sexy, Guilty Kiss, Glam, Glamapuss, Goddess, Her Fancy, High Top.
Row 3: Honeymoon, Jet, Love Henri, Lure, Mauvellous, Martooni, Masque, Modern Ms, Moxie, Not So Innocent, Orchidazzle, Out to Shock, Overich, Pink Cabana.
Row 4: Pink Maribu, Pink Poodle, Pomposity, Poppy Hop, Queens Sin, Real Doll, Rich Reserve, Rocker, Rocking Chick, Rockocco, Rozz Revival, Rubia, Sharp Beige, Solar Plum.





Row 1:Strawbaby, Strawberry Blonde, Stroke of Lust, Style it up, Sundressing, Sunmetal, Super Sequin, Sweet & Single, Teddy Babe, Twig, Twig, Upluxe, Utter Pervette, Utterly Frivolous, Vivacious.
Row 2: Wild about You, Zandra, Couture, In Vogue, Red No. 5.


Lipsticks Permanent: 




Row 1: Angel, Blankety, Bronze Shimmer, Chatterbox, Delish, Fresh Moroccan, Girl About Town.
Row 2: Hue, Hug Me, Kinda Sexy, Lip Treatment, MAC Red, Odyssey, Peachstock.
Row 3: Photo, Rebel, Neon Orange, Sin, Underplay, Up the Amp, Verve.
Row 4: VGI, VGII, VGIII, VGIV, VGV, VGVI.


Lipliners: 




Stripdown, Hodgepodge, Spice, Subculture, Cherry, Whirl, Mahogany, Half-Red, Stone, Grape, Redd, Oak, Creamola, Sublime Culture, Cranapple x2.


Lipglass Limited/Discontinued:




Row 1: 1N, 2N, 3N, 4N, All Woman, Angelwing, Bait, Bare Truth, Bendel Girl, Blue Memory, Bold Heart, Chance Encounter, Corps de Ballet, Crescent, Crystal Rose, Cult Fave, Dark Flower, Deja Rose
Row 2: Elaborate, En Pointe, Fashion Pack, Flight of Fancy, Full on Lust, Glamoursun, Good as Gold, Happening Gal, Heartfelt Pink, Languish, Light My Fire, Lure-X, Majestic, Malibu Barbie, Moonbathe, New Flame, Nico Now, Nothingless.
Row 3: Pink Clash, Phosphorelle, Petit Four, Pas de Deux, Orange Descence, Ola Mango!, Red Romp, Rayothon, Raquel, Pure Vanity Pinkular, Pink Merangue, Sweetness, Sweetie Cake, Sugar Trance, Standing Ovation, Squeeze it, Soft edge.
Row 4: Sex Ray, Totally it, Tres Cher! Trifle, Truth & Light, Vibrational, VGVISE, White Magic, Back-Lit, Energy, Synched Up, Metalphysical, Sun Metal, Avarice

Lipglass Permanent: 




Row 1: Dreamy, Cultured, C-Thru, Nymphette, Oh Baby, Oyster Girl, Snow Girl, Russian Red, VGV, VGVI.
Row 2: Flashmode, Flusterose, Luminary, Lustrewhite, Pinkarat, Spring Bean, Star Nova, Big Baby, Big Kiss, Bountiful.



Lipglass Mini's: 



Lip Gelees: 




Row 1: Amber Russe, Cool & Aloof, Dame in a Dress, Dewy Jube, Gemshine, Lil Sizzler, Mega, She Boom, Sugar Shock, Valentines, Who's That Lady, Clear.
Row 2: Dewy Jube, Sapilicious, Glospitality, Jelly babe x2, Jellicious, Lu-lu-be, Spinpink, Who's That Lady.


Gloss 




Shock Me Gloss, New Gold Gloss, Lipmix, Eyeliner Mixing Medium, Lipmix, Clear Red Gloss, Teal Gloss.


Laquers/Pro Long Wears: 




Babied, Fanplastico, Sheena, Veneer, Alta Moda, Coco Fix, Fully Charged, Perma Pink, Roller Derby.


Lip Conditioners/Tendertones/Petite Gloss/Shadebenders: 




Deep Sigh, Hush Hush, Pucker, Purring, Shush!, Softnote, Take a Hint, Tender Baby, Warm Smile, Daisy Daze, Baumy Bronze, Cleo's Coral Kiss, Tempting Tillie, Coquettish Clarice, Summerfete, Miss Bunny, Irridescently Shadebender, Glaze, Millefeuille, Plum Parfait.



Blush: 






















After Dusk, Brit Wit, Desireous, Don't be Shy, Fab, Fashion Frenzy, Hipness, Pinch Me, Otherworldly, Bone Beige/Emphasize, Lightsweep/Shadester, Warmlight/Definitive.


MSF's:




Row 1: Glissade, Global Glow, Gold Deposit, Gold Spill, Light flush.
Row 2: Lightscapade, Metal Rock, Naked You, New Vegas, Northern Lights.
Row 3: Petticoat, Pleasureflush, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Shooting Star.
Row 4: So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, Warmed.


Chromacakes/Paint Sticks/Mixing Mediums:






Jewels and Gems: 






Brushes (Full Size): 














Brushes Special Editions/Limited:


















Holiday Palettes 
Eye Palettes








Row 1: Suedette: 6 Intense Eyes, Velvet: 6 Smokey Eyes, Lace: 6 Warm Eyes, Pleat: 6 Cool Eyes.
Row 2: Delights: 6 Eye/Trend, 6 Eye/Cool, 6 Eye/Warm.
Row 3: Patternmaker: 6 Cool Eyes, Patternmaker: 6 Warm Eyes, Tailormade: 6 Cool Eyes, 6 Eyes: Dazzle 1, 6 Eyes: Dazzle 2.
Row 4: Royal Assets: 6 Cool Eyes, 6 Mettalic Eyes, 6 Warm Eyes, 6 Smokey Eyes.


Face Palettes








Row 1: 7 Face Sparkle.
Row 2: 4 Face: Dazzle, Authentics, Y & Kei.
Row 3: Indulgence: 7 face.


Lip Palettes








Row 1: Seductions: 6 Lip/Trend, 6 Lip/Cool, 6 Lip Warm.
Row 2: Viva Glamourous: 3 Warm, Viva Glam 6 Lip, Viva Glam 6 Lip, Viva Glamourous: 3 Cool Lips.
Row 3: Patternmaker: 3 Plum, 3 Coral, 3 Tan, 3 Pink, 3 Beige.
Row 4: Tailormade: 6 Warm Lips.

Mac Skincare/Face Stuff/Random: 






















Beauty Powders/Pearlizers 




Shimmerene Glitter Cream.
Top-Bottom: Drizzlegold Beauty Powder, Invisible Set Powder, Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder.
Top-Bottom: Pearlizers- Hundred Degree, Ever Opal, Apripeach, Pearlette, Opulent.
Top-Bottom: Both are White Glitter Gel.


Mac Bags & Fafi Stuff: 









Nail Polish 




Row 1: Abstract, Blue Sprinkles, Boom!, Demi Blanc, Duo Pink.
Row 2: Gee Whiz, Girls Will Be Girls, Gold Veneer, Nocturnelle, Rose Topping.
Row 3: Vestral White, Whirlwind, Wildfire, Underlaquer, Overlaquer.


Lashes 




I have a bunch more but they are multiples of what are shown.

B2M Drawer





Traincase: 













Backup's: 










Postcards (coming soon)
These are stored at my old house which is being remodeled, so I will post pics after I move back in over there.

Hope you enjoyed! If you have any questions, I will try my BEST to answer them. =)


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 27, 2006)

oh no!! your images don't work...can you please post them again?? can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_oh no!! your images don't work...can you please post them again?? can't wait to see it!_

 
There we go =) I had to figure out how to do it =)


----------



## XoXo (Apr 27, 2006)

omg nice collection!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

holy. fucking. shit.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 27, 2006)

lol thats small??? are you drunk hahahaha


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 27, 2006)

great stuff hon!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_lol thats small??? are you drunk hahahaha_

 
No no =) I just mean by comparison to others... I have A LOT!! lol


----------



## bebs (Apr 27, 2006)

wow I <3 it, where did you get the stand.. shelfs things for your pigments those  are so cool looking


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_wow I <3 it, where did you get the stand.. shelfs things for your pigments those  are so cool looking_

 
I got those from Bed Bath and Beyond, they're utensil holders just put on their sides


----------



## samtaro (Apr 28, 2006)

What are those three liners right to the right of Pinkie?  Are they eyeliners?  I think I need them!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow....what can I say.I just love your pigment collection.Do you do body painting?Where did that yellow SE brush come from.I want it!!!!!I also love the way you have everything set up.Its like your own personal mac store.Also where those mac pro rhinestones LE?Are they selling them now?Love it all!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_lol thats small??? are you drunk hahahaha_

 
LMAO exactly my thought!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 28, 2006)

*





 W**O**W**! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## luminious (Apr 28, 2006)

u have some great stuff.. what is that green brush in the 7th pic?


----------



## Makeupluvr (Apr 28, 2006)

I LOVE IT!  What are your lippies set up on?  GREAT setup!  I love the silverware thingies =)


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats an excellent collection  =)


----------



## badpenny (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome!  Are your piggies in office organizer stuff?  If so, I'm so going to Walmart to get me some!
Thanks!


----------



## JessieC (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish my friends and family could see these pics....Then they would realize I am NOT the only person in the world with what some may call an "obsession".

I love everything you have...Nice job keeping it organized too


----------



## Summrgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

wow! you have a whole makeup counter to yourself


----------



## aziajs (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing.  You have some of everything.  I love the mix of pro and consumer products.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 30, 2006)

I love how you organized it!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Apr 30, 2006)

That is amazing


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

it would take me 15 years to accumulate a collection that immense. GOOOOOD job! i am so jealous, and my jaw just hit the floor!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 3, 2006)

oh my god i can't even.....wow


----------



## blueglitter (May 4, 2006)

...... need....... wow ........ jealous..........

*cough*

I LOVE your collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

On what planet is that small lol, when I saw the first pic, I thought, it's 4-5 times larger than mine, but by the 2nd and 3rd it wasn't even comparable on those terms!


----------



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

I hate you!

JUST KIDDING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *lol*


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2006)

I love how you set it all up, its amazing. You have a great collection girlie


----------



## koolkatz (May 7, 2006)

Um, "wee" is not exactly the word that came to mind when I saw this!  Various swear words maybe (in a good way =)  ), but definitely not 'wee'.  Awesome collection!


----------



## asteffey (May 7, 2006)

you are on crack if you think its small. 
great collection!


----------



## honyd (May 9, 2006)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Luxurious (May 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 10, 2006)

You have waaaaaay to much makeup.  ENTIRELEY too much ... you should do more with your time... like packing some up and sending it to me, LMAO!
-Nessa


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 14, 2006)

wow! your collection is huge! mine is genuinely tiny in comparison, it all fits in a biggish basket, although, the basket is starting to overflow....


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 16, 2006)

Now that is some eye candy!  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 16, 2006)

See i would have died and went to heaven, ur brush set is to freggin die for, not including the pigments u have and e/s ahhh ahhh what to do what to do


----------



## quandolak (May 16, 2006)

........................


----------



## Dawn (May 16, 2006)

I say WOW too!  I love how you have the pigments stored.  Great idea!!


----------



## Lalli (May 18, 2006)

wow great collection!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_lol thats small??? are you drunk hahahaha_

 
Same thought here, AMAZING collection.


----------



## sincola (May 21, 2006)

It's a HUGE collection!!! It's amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samway (May 22, 2006)

that is B.O.M.B_NOT SMALL!!

I have a couple questions..

1) What is that green brush?

2) Can you post pics wearing the yellow and blue lipglasses??

3) What are the names of the 3 lipgelles you have [the really glitter ones] in the vertical row--not horizontal? --> i hope that makes sense.

4) Could you name your MSF's in like clockwise order_or something?

5) What is the name of the bright teal eyeliner between ultra-chill and a lime green one? Its AMAZING!

Im Amazed aNd In Love!! This put my collection to embarassing shame.
If your ever really bored and want to name all your pigments_i would love you, but i'm already extremley jealous!!! WOW.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (May 22, 2006)

OMFG!!!  What a great collection.  I'm barley starting...hopefully I'll be there some day ;p.


----------



## Ambonee (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_What are those three liners right to the right of Pinkie?  Are they eyeliners?  I think I need them!_

 
O-J, Beelicious, and Greenglo...They're Pro items and I don't believe they are eye safe =\


----------



## Ambonee (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Wow....what can I say.I just love your pigment collection.Do you do body painting?Where did that yellow SE brush come from.I want it!!!!!I also love the way you have everything set up.Its like your own personal mac store.Also where those mac pro rhinestones LE?Are they selling them now?Love it all!_

 
I do face painting =) The yellow SE brush is actually more greenish (it 's the brush from the Catherine Devaneu (sp?) collection. The pro rhinestones are no longer available =( which makes me sad cause I heart them.


----------



## Ambonee (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samway* 
_that is B.O.M.B_NOT SMALL!!

I have a couple questions..

1) What is that green brush?

2) Can you post pics wearing the yellow and blue lipglasses??

3) What are the names of the 3 lipgelles you have [the really glitter ones] in the vertical row--not horizontal? --> i hope that makes sense.

4) Could you name your MSF's in like clockwise order_or something?

5) What is the name of the bright teal eyeliner between ultra-chill and a lime green one? Its AMAZING!

Im Amazed aNd In Love!! This put my collection to embarassing shame.
If your ever really bored and want to name all your pigments_i would love you, but i'm already extremley jealous!!! WOW._

 

1. it's actually just the 190se from last christmas' green brush set. That pic was taken awhile ago, I used it for halloween to be Elphaba (wicked witch) and I used Landscape Green Chromacake with that brush.

2. I can try to post some pics later on...I also need to update my collection I can try around that time =)

3. the pink one is Who's that lady? 
    the gold one is Dame in a dress
    and the silver one is cool and aloof

4. When I re-take pics I will do my best to label everything, I'm not sure what msf is which but I can tell you the ones I have... I know for sure the one in the box is Petticoat cause it was broke when I got it home and I couldn't bring myself to "sifter it" as for the other ones I'm not sure which is which but I have- Naked You, Shimagne, Porcline Pink 
Pleasureflush, and So Ceylon 

5. I believe that is minted. (I can't see the pic now that I'm posting a reply =/ but that is the only teal eyeliner unless your talking about the glitter eyeliners then it's prolly peacocked.)

6. I will try sometime this week to post updated and labeled pictures =)


----------



## Ambonee (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samway* 
_that is B.O.M.B_NOT SMALL!!


5) What is the name of the bright teal eyeliner between ultra-chill and a lime green one? Its AMAZING!
_

 
HaHa okay J/K that teal liner is actually Wavyblue it's a Pro liner and unfortunately, I don't believe it's eyesafe =/


----------



## Becka (May 28, 2006)

your collection rocks !!!!!!!!


----------



## samway (May 28, 2006)

Thank You for answering all my questions and labeling!! I'm in LOVE with your collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## MAC Mel (May 28, 2006)

*faints* I love everything! esp. the pigments..and the e/s would love the e/s names..=)


----------



## Ambonee (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 
_*faints* I love everything! esp. the pigments..and the e/s would love the e/s names..=)_

 
That's my next project =)


----------



## lara (May 28, 2006)

Good idea with the pigment/glitter storage!


----------



## SniffyBaby (May 28, 2006)

beautiful collections! U do stock up on LE items eh? So many doubles...


----------



## samway (May 28, 2006)

sorry, i have another question!! what is the name of the first pigment (top row) in the small bottles?? It is a teal-ish, green color. Its beautiful, just like your collection!


----------



## Ambonee (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samway* 
_sorry, i have another question!! what is the name of the first pigment (top row) in the small bottles?? It is a teal-ish, green color. Its beautiful, just like your collection!_

 
That one is Golden Olive =)


----------



## slvrlips (May 29, 2006)

Wow I feel like a kid in a candy store. It all looks so wonderful and organized Great stuff


----------



## Femme Noir (May 30, 2006)

I use those same silverware containers for my MAC skincare and eyelashes.


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 
_Wow I feel like a kid in a candy store. It all looks so wonderful and organized Great stuff_

 
Thank you so much!! =)


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_I use those same silverware containers for my MAC skincare and eyelashes._

 

I LOVE them!!! They are awesome!!


----------



## Miss World (May 30, 2006)

Your collection is great! can i move in with you?! LOL 

no seriously... this is a great collection, im impressed ^_^ i could never get such a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

wow...i love your collection.


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

what color is this?


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 
_Your collection is great! can i move in with you?! LOL 

no seriously... this is a great collection, im impressed ^_^ i could never get such a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe_

 
Come on over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you! and trust me, it's prolly a GOOD thing if you couldn't my wallet has been hurting for years now!!! lol =)


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_what color is this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe that one is Rayothon, it's really pretty. I'll try and lable those next-and the rest of the stuff I was toolazy to do to begin with.


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Wow! I really can't spell this morning! *label* and *too lazy*


----------



## MacVirgin (May 30, 2006)

WOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice !!!


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 10, 2006)

whoa - amazing collection

:super jealous:


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 10, 2006)

i just started my own MAC collection. i am truely inspired by what you have done here. THX for sharing


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 10, 2006)

i love how you organized it! plus awesome awesome collection


----------



## Ambonee (Jul 1, 2006)

*UPDATED W/Traincase*

I put pics of my traincase up and will update the make-up soon, I have a LOT that is not in these pics! =) Enjoy!


----------



## anuy (Jul 3, 2006)

Omg That Case!!!!!! I Almost Bought It On Ebay... Could You Please Take Pics Of It On The Inside For Me?! Omg I'm In Love!


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 3, 2006)

That traincase is adorable! Very nice collection and by no means small!


----------



## pink_hearts (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG!!! can I be your friend?


----------



## Ambonee (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_hearts* 
_OMG!!! can I be your friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of course!!!


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 11, 2006)

I am in LOVE with your traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol You could seriously sell those - it looks so awesome! I want one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your collection is amazing as well!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 11, 2006)

AMAZING, I am in love with the traincase


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 11, 2006)

That's an amazing collection! I absolutly love it hun!


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

your traincase is seriously amazing!! and os is your collection. gosh. jealous.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 6, 2006)

*I Updated!!!*

Enjoy!
:conscience:


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

This is the biggest collection I've ever seen.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_This is the biggest collection I've ever seen._

 
Scroll down a few posts, SonRisa's collection is Immaculate! It's AWESOME! But thank you!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow.. You have such an AMAZING Collection!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

beautiful! what is the lip pallette 2nd from the left in the close up shot of the lip palettes?
 thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_beautiful! what is the lip pallette 2nd from the left in the close up shot of the lip palettes?
 thanks so much for sharing!_

 
That would be the Tailormade: 6 Warm Lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and no problem


----------



## battipatti (Aug 7, 2006)

wow.....that is AMAZING!! That is one awesome traincase too!


----------



## baby_g (Aug 13, 2006)

Omigosh! *faints*
Your collection is gorgeous!

Could u tell me which mini liplass is in between Cultured and Pink Poodle in this pic?




And is that Virgin isle ccb in the front of this pic?! Plz tell me otherwise, i can't find it anywhere!


----------



## angelica (Aug 13, 2006)

OMG!! Can I have your collection!?


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 13, 2006)

oh... my... goodness... I'm jealous.  lol!
That room looks like a department store!  I bet your friends LOVE visiting you and begging for makeovers!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow! What an awesome collection you have. I wish I had that much MAC. I love how the traincase looks on the outside.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 13, 2006)

wow. great collection


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 13, 2006)

ohh wow, what a collection! i am having a MAC-orgasm scrolling down the pics! wait till my bf sees these; he's never ever going to tell me i'm obsessed with my mu anymore!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 13, 2006)

sorry if this was already asked in the posts, the collage of looks on your case are postcards cut up aren't they.....?  I am asking...and crying at the same time, because I collect postcards big time and there are a couple of realllllly rare ones on there!  I  mean .. it looks great! but....oh I want themmmmm! LOL! Your collection is just ...fall on the floor awesome!!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_g* 
_Omigosh! *faints*
Your collection is gorgeous!

Could u tell me which mini liplass is in between Cultured and Pink Poodle in this pic?




And is that Virgin isle ccb in the front of this pic?! Plz tell me otherwise, i can't find it anywhere!


_

 
Thank you! The lipglass is Lychee Luxe and the item in front is Frankly Scarlett Blush =)


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_sorry if this was already asked in the posts, the collage of looks on your case are postcards cut up aren't they.....?  I am asking...and crying at the same time, because I collect postcards big time and there are a couple of realllllly rare ones on there!  I  mean .. it looks great! but....oh I want themmmmm! LOL! Your collection is just ...fall on the floor awesome!!_

 
Nope. They're not actual postcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have pics saved on my computer and printed them out on cardstock and decopauged (spelling?) the crap out of them. I was first contemplating using some of my newer cards (cause I have quite a few) but I couldn't bring myself to do it BUT my inspiration WAS derived from the postcards I will admit and Thank You!! :sun:


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG! i'm back to see your update. I love it all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That traincase is just fantastic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
And i tought i was crazy.. but you are forst than i ever could be. I bow to you :notworthy:


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh its gorgeous! love it all


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm sure you have an  incredible collection though.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I can't see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm sure you have an  incredible collection though._

 
Hmmm...Photobucket must be down because I haven't taken down/deleted any pics...I wonder what's going on??


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 
_Hmmm...Photobucket must be down because I haven't taken down/deleted any pics...I wonder what's going on??_

 
Ah! I just found out why. It will be re-set tomorrow the 18th =) If anyone ever sees that just know the pics will always re-appear on the 18th of each moth (cause that's the day I started my account) Good to know so many of you enjoy looking at this post!!! =)


----------



## gummybug (Aug 17, 2006)

Tinypic.com never takes the pics down, and it's free to host there.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 
_Tinypic.com never takes the pics down, and it's free to host there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! Now I just have to get my lazy butt in gear and transfer all of my pictures =)


----------



## CaramelKiss (Aug 26, 2006)

Your collection is amazing


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow jealous!


----------



## tarteheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, girl!  Your collection absolutely blows mine out of the water!  You should donate some of your pics to the Legacy Collection gallery.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

awesome


----------



## missinmac (Sep 3, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG...wow....that is a ton of make-up. GREAT collection! So so jealous


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 6, 2006)

that is what I dream about at night. that colection is riduculous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anuy (Oct 4, 2006)

hey!

do you think you could take pictures of the inside of your case? i am really interested in buying one like it on ebay but i want to make sure it'll hold all my stuff. thanks!!


----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG that is such a great collection. i can only ever dream of having so much MAC


----------



## perfect010 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW! I thought i had a lot of makeup. You are so lucky to have that much!!! I only wish i had that much.. MAC is my life... <3


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Oct 9, 2006)

HOLY @@@@!!!!! LOVE it!! But LORD?!? I'm copying this..... When they try & commit me, I'm showing them this!!!
Ker-PLUNK!!!!
Great job organizing too, Ha!!!


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 10, 2006)

fucking...jeeeez

i had an orgasm looking at it.
i'm not trying to curse you or anything..but..when you die..will you give them all to me?


----------



## Ambonee (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 

 
_hey!

do you think you could take pictures of the inside of your case? i am really interested in buying one like it on ebay but i want to make sure it'll hold all my stuff. thanks!!_

 
I can try to do that sometime this weekend =) I've just been uber busy.


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 24, 2006)

I must say that it's my dreamed make up collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are so LUCKY!!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

*WOW!!!!!!!! amazing collection*


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_holy. fucking. shit.



_

 
I concur.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 9, 2006)

oh..wow
amazing


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 10, 2006)

i have a question on the second lipstick picture in bottom row of lipsticks whats the 3rd one from the left?


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome Collection! I like what you did with the train case! Very Creative!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am


----------



## Miss U.A.E (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you from a royal family????
Why you buy makeup only from MAC???


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

im just staring seriously...this is freaking MU porn...im seriously wiping off the drool...OMG..u have such a nice collection ur traincase...I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *steals ur MSFs and runs away and doesnt look back* OMG SERIOUSLY GIRL...this is amazing...


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Beautiful *sniffs*... just beautiful *flicks away a tear*


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

make up orgasm!!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 20, 2007)

bludy hell!
thats a collection and a half!!!
im so jelous


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 20, 2007)

WoW...You have great stuff:0


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, nice collection. I'm pm-ing you.


----------



## dheedhee (Apr 22, 2007)

woowwww.. nice collection.. i m so envyyyyyyyy..


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

you have so many pigments!!! i am sooo jealous! great collection!


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## gigglesnf (May 2, 2007)

Now THAT'S what I'd expect the pot of "gold" at the end of a rainbow looks like!

Wonderful collection!


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

**BlinkBlink* *rubs eyes twice and looks again* I can't look! I'm too jelouse! What AN AWESOME collection!!! What are your top five favorite Pigments, Eyeshadows, and Lipsticks? Msg me! And what are the mac lipsticks with the flower print on them? Where do you get the mac face jewels as well? *


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 15, 2007)

Look at all the pretty colours! 
WOW! Just WOW!


----------



## clamster (Jun 15, 2007)

ooh la la! thank u 4 labeling!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 18, 2007)

My goodness that's a lotof MAC! Great post!


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 19, 2007)

Gosh... I'm very very very very jealous!!!!  I spent so much on make up this year.. so much that I now have credit card debts (I never had this problem before!!)...and I STILL don't have anything remotely close to a 1/10th of that collection.  Jealous!! Great Collection!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 20, 2007)

i love how you decorated your traincase.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

wow that's an awesome collection!! how long did this take u!!


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have never seen anything like that. That is AMAZING and I'm super jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's beautiful.


----------



## Emmi (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in makeup heaven!! Love it!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think I've ever felt my eyes pop out of my head that far!! I'm so saving this to my favorites...then that way when my friends and husband tell me that my collection is getting out of hand or that I have enough stuff, I'll show them I don't. lol. Enjoyed....EXTREMELY enjoyed looking at your "small" collection. haha.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

your organization skills are superb! i can't wait until my collection comes even a little close to yours! when i showed my bf, he almost had a heartattack b/c he knows that's what i want!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 30, 2007)

I love how you decorated your traincase! beautiful collection too!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 1, 2007)

I am going to show this thread to my husband when he says, "Why are you buying that? You already have a ton of makeup" LOL. My collection is like a molehill compared to your mountain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful!


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 4, 2007)

very very pretty!!!
where did you buy the pigment racks at??
i envy you!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 4, 2007)

*faint ~ MAC HEAVEN


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

i want all your brushes!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow I am so jealous of your collection! Sorry if this is a stupid question but what holiday set are the SE brushes with the metallic coloured metal bit from? Like the metallic blue/green rather than silver or black. hope you know what i mean!


----------



## preciouusss (Jul 19, 2007)

Really great colors... Can you tell me the names of these two pink/rose glosses in the flat little jars ?


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow! You can open your own store!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

i have no words for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## frocher (Aug 28, 2007)

I love your collection, and that huge vertical case is amazing.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh. My. Gosh! I'm speechless!


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy cow, what a BEAAAUUUUUTIFUL collection!
You did such an amazing job with the photographs. Such a pleasure to gaze at!
Cheers!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah. you're collection makes me want to cry!!! MY GOD WOMAN!!!! i bet you've got something the size of my collection in your car! thanks for the pics. i'll be coming back here when i need a lift


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy *&%^ ~ I think I need a diaper, 'cause I just soiled myself!

Please add me to your will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good job!

I too will come back to visit when I need a lift.


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 11, 2007)

ohmygosh.. I LOVE your collection!!!


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 11, 2007)

ohmygosh.. I LOVE your collection!!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 11, 2007)

Goddamn! Did anyone else get uber excited? l0l


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 11, 2007)

W O W


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

your pigments make me happy. very happy


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 12, 2007)

hey wonderful collection! can you give me the details on those lips babies with the characters on them...i had one of those and can't figure out what brand etc. it is!  thanks!


----------



## .k. (Sep 13, 2007)

omg!!!!!! omg!!!!!! omfg!!!!! please tell me where u bought that organizer for ur pigments and please give me a rough estimate on what u spent with all the mac u already own


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 14, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!!! Just......................Amazing.


----------



## Whitney (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow nice collection. I'm so jealous. Love the way you have it set up too


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW...Your stash is absolutely amazing !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*needs oxygen*_


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow... awesome collection.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 14, 2008)

omg...now this is a collection to aspire too! i love how organized everything is!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 15, 2008)

You have such an amazing collection!  I just drooled looking at your pigments!  Don't even get me started on the eyeshadows!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 16, 2008)

That is an incredible collection...WOW...just wow!


----------



## Debbie (Jan 17, 2008)

I seriously hope you work at MAC...or have some sort of discount.  My heart would stop if you buy all of this full priced!  I just hope you use it all before it expires.  

Thanks for sharing!  Lol..I could now go to my bf and say "see..mine's so small...now come with me to MAC".


----------



## Debbie (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh and...if I had a collection like that, the first thing I'd do when i come home from work would be to go into where it's stored, admire it for a second...then greet my bf and puppy.


----------



## nelkie (Jan 18, 2008)

you have a great collection. Love your selfmade traincase


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG your collection is what I'm going aspire to! LOVE the way you organised your pigments though, can you tell me what you used?


----------



## Ambonee (Feb 28, 2008)

I finally updated =)


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW!!!! love your collection!


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am so Jealous of your collection.I wished i had at least a 5th of your collection.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, I am in love with your collection!

I can seriously just sit there all day admiring it.


----------



## auburn (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG,that's a HUGE collection! I'm impressed!


----------



## anaibb (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

Fa-Bu-Lous!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG your collection is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

Fab collection!


----------



## prettygrl (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm so impressed! it's my new goal in life to have half that much mac!!


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

im in love


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 28, 2008)

whoaaa ur collection is HUGE!! i'm jealous


----------



## damsel (Feb 29, 2008)

your collection = love


----------



## 121784 (Feb 29, 2008)

*dead* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amazing collection!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

omg what a gorgeous collection! i love you lol


----------



## gullygabby (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW


----------



## cosMEtix (Mar 1, 2008)

where do you store all of this?  like, do you have a makeup room in your house or something?  it is fabulous and I want it all...how long have you been collecting/buying?


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

AMAZING collection!! o: Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Dauphine (Mar 2, 2008)

Your collection is almost depressing ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have one lipstick and two eyeshadow from Mac ... I am jealous!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 2, 2008)

oh my god!!!!1


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cosMEtix* 

 
_where do you store all of this?  like, do you have a makeup room in your house or something?  it is fabulous and I want it all...how long have you been collecting/buying?_

 
I'll post my storage pics just as soon as I clean up the area, lol. It's a mess from taking all these pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been into MAC about 10 years but got serious about collecting around the time sweetie cakes came out.


----------



## queen89087 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just jizzed my pants.


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Falls dead. Thump! Its more than the MAC counter where I stay! {Deviously planning to steal your collection} Heh.


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 4, 2008)

That is one. big. ass. collection. Wow. I love everything! I'm especially envious of all of those DC piggies! Damn.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

ive looked at your collection like 20 times now... i must say i get more and more jealous everytime i look


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 4, 2008)

First time I've ever used this phrase in my life:  WOWZA


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 4, 2008)

FUUUCKSAKES! i think i went cross eyed looking at all this makeup....THIS IS AMAZING, YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!! <3


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

wow thats insane.  im getting horny over your msfs and the LE palettes...


----------



## *Alessia* (Mar 5, 2008)

I've nevere seen a collection like this before.............


----------



## sassenach (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't mean this as a judgment, but I really wonder _why_ with collections of this size. By looking at your pics, it appears that only 5-7 blushes/es have been used, as well as a handful of paints. 

What do you get out of owning this much MU? Just the pleasure of acquiring a collection? I honestly would like to know.

[Yes, other posters, I know that people can do whatever they want with their $$ and time.]


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

*OMG!* Thanks for sharing these amazing pictures with us!
They let my heart beat faster...


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassenach* 

 
_I don't mean this as a judgment, but I really wonder why with collections of this size. By looking at your pics, it appears that only 5-7 blushes/es have been used, as well as a handful of paints. 

What do you get out of owning this much MU? Just the pleasure of acquiring a collection? I honestly would like to know.

[Yes, other posters, I know that people can do whatever they want with their $$ and time.]_

 
Well, I'd probably answer with, look one more time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe it's the angle of the pictures (for the 15 pans at least) but with exception to the palette with the pro colors (which I just got less than a month ago) Just about every one of my eye shadows have been used. Every one of the MAC quads have been used. Granted, not down to the pan but they most definitely have been used. I've also been through quite a few shadows and had to replace them. Same with the blushes, I just purchased the palette with the pro blushes (mostly for the stage because they are so bright) in Vegas with the pro e/s palette. But EVERY other blush has been used. Why do I buy back-ups? because I know one day I'll want something and I refuse to pay over retail (on ebay or wherever) on something I could have gotten on my own at regular (or a discounted) price. I've paid over retail for one thing (a pigment and it was $30, so less that what a pigment costs in some countries) everything else I've gotten at retail or below. My pleasureflush was bought at a CCO for $15.75, my Riot e/s $15 on ebay.  And again, look one more time at the pic with the paints, only one (and that is bamboo which I purchased for my sister's show maybe two weeks ago-I used it on a client at work and thought it would look great on my sister) have NOT been used. Everything else has.  I didn't post pics of some of the other stuff I have that is on it's last leg and just an application or two away from being B2M'ed. I have an entire drawer waiting to be recycled.

The reason behind the make-up? I do make-up for various theatre groups, and dance studios. My sister has been a dancer almost 10 years and that's when I started getting into MAC. I use a lot of make-up and have for many years. I've had to replace many things because of her performances over the years and having to do every child in the groups make-up the same so they matched at competitions and recitals. I've also done a few weddings, proms and various make-up jobs for music majors at my university for recitals. So depending on what the client wants, that's what I use.

Sometimes I find a product doesn't really work out for me but because I work for an E.L. company I cannot sell my items. I also have a Pro card, so again I cannot re-sell my items. I have been known to give close personal friends make-up when I just can't get it to work for me, but I usually find some good use for it, with the variety/types of jobs I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've also done RAOK here and on LJ, sending off pigment samples when people got scammed. 

Another thing is I cannot wear limited stuff to work, I have to wear whatever collection is out or permanent stuff at work. On my days off (when I feel like wearing makeup-which I'll admit, sometimes I don't) I usually get use out of my limited stuff. And before I worked for E.L I worked for Chanel, I could only wear my muted MAC colors to work because I was supposed to be wearing Chanel make-up, which sucked, lol.  I also work in an office environment and I work with kids, so make-up varies for me day-to-day.

What do I get out of owning all this make-up? It makes me happy. It's not just the pleasure of acquiring a collection. I've been into MAC for over 10 years. I've never touched drugs in my life. I don't spend money gambling at the casinos or on on Lotto. I make a decent living working up to 3 jobs a year (not including freelancing on my own)  and I feel if this is what I want to spend my money on, so be it. I'm not stingy with my make-up. My mother and sister use it constantly. And I have another little sister who will most definitely start helping herself when she becomes of age, she already tries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like make-up. I LOVE make-up. I love doing it on myself as well as other people. I like the way it makes me feel and the way it makes others feel after I've applied it on them. 

If you don't think I use my make-up look at my profile and look at the threads started by me, 90% of those are FOTD. I don't post every time I do make-up either. The make-up gets used, trust me. Maybe not to your likings or standards but it gets used. 

I know it's a long response but I wanted to answer your question thoroughly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Any other questions, let me know


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassenach* 

 
_I don't mean this as a judgment, but I really wonder why with collections of this size. By looking at your pics, it appears that only 5-7 blushes/es have been used, as well as a handful of paints. 

What do you get out of owning this much MU? Just the pleasure of acquiring a collection? I honestly would like to know.

[Yes, other posters, I know that people can do whatever they want with their $$ and time.]_

 
this came off a teensy bit rude to me, but i know you don't have ill intentions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mother noticed that i started wanting everything MAC sells, but we all have our own reasons.

my mother was telling me "For personal use, you don't need that much, because it will all go bad before you use it all up.  there are people otu there who have a lot because it is their profession.  many artists require a lot because of the diversity in people and the different looks that people want.  professional artists also cant dip directly into the product so they have to take some out onto a sterile palette which uses up products very quickly than direct dipping."

what my mother says is very true.  however, there are people like me that isn't quite as concerned about using it all up.  we want variety and choices.  we get pleasure in having different colours, textures, finishes, etc.  some of us go nuts on backups in fear that our favourite products are gonna get used up and then its gone forever!  although there are people who are in it for the novelty of collecting, but i think most of us enjoy variety and choices.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

ambronee, i was looking at your collection again and i really like how you filed your compacts!  that saves a ton of room!  how or where did u get those perfect slots for the bronzers etc?


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_ambronee, i was looking at your collection again and i really like how you filed your compacts!  that saves a ton of room!  how or where did u get those perfect slots for the bronzers etc?_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually used the boxes they came in to store them. I cut them in half and taped them together so they wouldn't roll around in the drawers, I do that with most of the boxes from the products. I'm going to post a storage post really soon and I'll take pics of everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do it this way so there is room to grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's a cheap/free alternative to other makeup storage.

Also Thank You for the above, your mom sounds like a really cool lady! What she said is spot on. Also I agree with you about variety, it's nice to have big selection to work with, and it does help since most of my clients are vastly different from each other. Even between me (uber pale) my mom (darker olive toned) and my sister (caramel tan all around) our skin tones are just SO different, it's great to be able to have shades that fit all of us. So again, thank you, you are too sweet!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

I just started doing that with my boxes, too. I might as well put the empty box stash to good use!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

i have an empty box stash too LOL aw... i soo do not want to cut up my fafi boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its a great idea.. cutting up the boxes and taping them together.  i will try it out hehe thanks!

my mom used to own several beauty salons and she worked as an esthetician so i guess thats why she can understand why many people have stashes of products.  she has a stash of skincare stuff herself!  i think it was also an attempt to pursuade me to stop buying MAC though.  nice try mom... but...  I won't stop because i cant stop! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you are welcome ambonee, its nice to be thanked and im glad to be supporting you


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

i didnt want to cut up my fafi boxes so i used 1 box to make 2 slots and i love it!  it didnt take long at all and its super cute and omg my face drawer has so much space now LOL i love it! although its kind of hard to see the products now, especially the msfs but i put it in an order that i will always remember!  thanks for the great idea whoooo.. i have room for more now Haha... i have northern lights, warmed, and light flush on the way >=]


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_  however, there are people like me that isn't quite as concerned about using it all up.  we want variety and choices.  we get pleasure in having different colours, textures, finishes, etc.  some of us go nuts on backups in fear that our favourite products are gonna get used up and then its gone forever!  although there are people who are in it for the novelty of collecting, but i think most of us enjoy variety and choices._

 

That's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ambonee, you have got a wonderful collection and I think that there is no need that you justify yourself for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't pass one limited collection (that's the collector in me), but I buy just products that I like in color and texture and which I can use. I really like to experiment with different varieties - it would be so boring to wear the same look every day!
Who can say what is "enough"? Everyone should decide this on his own.
I know that my "end" of collecting still hasn't come... 
(Other people collect stamps or whatever.)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

There is one picture with the title
_"Lip Conditioners/Tendertones/Petite Gloss/Shadebenders"
_
From which collection are the three last procucts with the "flowers" on them?
I know that they aren't available anymore, but they look lovely. I love these unique products.

And which was the first MAC collection you have bought?


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 6, 2008)

Jebus! I think I´m in heaven (or hell because I can´t have it) I can´t even imagine the value of all that makeup!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

If I had your collection I would seriously roll around in all of it every night before going to bed!! lol Sounds crazy but MAC makes you do crazy things


----------



## jt1088 (Mar 6, 2008)

oh my...amazingg..


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 6, 2008)

That is amazing! I jst have no words for it! It's like MAC porn!! Move in with me?!


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i didnt want to cut up my fafi boxes so i used 1 box to make 2 slots and i love it!  it didnt take long at all and its super cute and omg my face drawer has so much space now LOL i love it! although its kind of hard to see the products now, especially the msfs but i put it in an order that i will always remember!  thanks for the great idea whoooo.. i have room for more now Haha... i have northern lights, warmed, and light flush on the way >=]_

 
I know! The boxes were really cute! But I did end up cutting them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually put my stuff in alphabetical order so I know where about it is in the drawer. But the half-cut boxes really do clear up a lot of space.


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_That's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ambonee, you have got a wonderful collection and I think that there is no need that you justify yourself for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't pass one limited collection (that's the collector in me), but I buy just products that I like in color and texture and which I can use. I really like to experiment with different varieties - it would be so boring to wear the same look every day!
Who can say what is "enough"? Everyone should decide this on his own.
I know that my "end" of collecting still hasn't come... 
(Other people collect stamps or whatever.)_

 
Thank you, you girls are too awesome!!! It's really hard for me to pass on limited stuff too, although I find that I don't always pick up the lipstick and glosses now, unless they really catch my eye. Or if they have special packaging...for some reason that ALWAYS lures me in. But eye shadows, MSF's, and oh goodness, PIGMENTS!! I need (and I mean NEED all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lol! I really like having the variety and being able to make my sister's makeup as wild as I want for her competitions, she ALWAYS gets complimented on how well her makeup looks on stage. I've done so many people for Halloween and I NEVER have to worry about not having that one color that will make the makeup shine. 

I love make-up and when/if that love ever dies, I will have some pretty happy (and lucky) friends and family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ There is one picture with the title
"Lip Conditioners/Tendertones/Petite Gloss/Shadebenders"

From which collection are the three last procucts with the "flowers" on them?
I know that they aren't available anymore, but they look lovely. I love these unique products.

And which was the first MAC collection you have bought?_

 
Those are from the sweetie cake collection I believe. They are glosses and if I remember correctly the design on top was lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so hard to use these because they are just so pretty! I think they pop up here in the sales threads and on ebay every now and then. I love unique products too! 

I thought it was sweetie cakes but I just looked at the collection page and the first collection I went ALL out on was Ornamentalism, but I did buy stuff from earlier collections, not realizing at that time that the pretty things on the displays were limited. I didn't even realize that make-up companies even did that lol. But I bought quite a bit from Belle Azure, Sparkle-ize, Naturally Eccentric and a few others. I didn't really NEED everything back then, although looking back I want to kick myself for not picking up certain things! (and not realizing certain items were limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

lmk if you have any other questions


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2008)

Unbelievable, very great collection.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 6, 2008)

Woah that's amazing, I don't even wanna know how much money was spent on that lol!!!  I have like 1/50th of that collection and I know I've spent around 1200!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Those are from the sweetie cake collection I believe. They are glosses and if I remember correctly the design on top was lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so hard to use these because they are just so pretty! I think they pop up here in the sales threads and on ebay every now and then. I love unique products too! 

I didn't really NEED everything back then, although looking back I want to kick myself for not picking up certain things! (and not realizing certain items were limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
_

 
I know exactly what you mean with "I_t's so hard to use because they are so pretty_".
I am still sad that I didn't organize enough Barbie back-ups last year. This is my favourite collections and I LOVE the female icon on the shadows and blushes. That's why I don't use them (well, there are enough other e/s and blushes I can use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Unique MAC products are more then just make up for me - it is a kind of "art" if you can say that?


----------



## macismine (Mar 7, 2008)

wow i would kill for that haul! and to have backups of it all! that's amazing! where did you get those shelve things that your pigments are sitting on. i think that's a cute idea for storing them. let me know thanks!


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macismine* 

 
_wow i would kill for that haul! and to have backups of it all! that's amazing! where did you get those shelve things that your pigments are sitting on. i think that's a cute idea for storing them. let me know thanks!_

 
Thanks! They are actually nail polish stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got them from a seller on e-bay named custom_display but they don't have any items right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could probably contact them, their prices were reasonable, I believe.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

:O   what?! thats AMAZING!!!!! drools


----------



## artificial (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy. Eff.
I think I need to change my panties.


----------



## whatever21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow that's definitely the hugest collection I've seen so far! You must have been collecting for a while! Are you a makeup artist?


----------



## clamster (Mar 9, 2008)

o m g. I want! thank u for labeling !!


----------



## Merrybelly (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User49 (Mar 11, 2008)

*wets self* are you a mac ma or just a serous mac-aholic?! What an [email protected])k+n awesome collection! How long have you been collecting!? I especially love all the lipsticks and the traincase! How did you stick them on? xx


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whatever21* 

 
_Wow that's definitely the hugest collection I've seen so far! You must have been collecting for a while! Are you a makeup artist?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*wets self* are you a mac ma or just a serous mac-aholic?! What an [email protected])k+n awesome collection! How long have you been collecting!? I especially love all the lipsticks and the traincase! How did you stick them on? xx_

 

Thanks girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually just started freelancing with MAC last September. So most of this stuff was actually bought at retail, CCO's or w/my pro card after I got it (about 2 years?) So I am definitely a serious mac-aholic lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been into MAC about 10 years but didn't start "collecting" until about the time the Ornamentalism collection came out.

The traincase was a DIY project I was working on. I printed out mac images and decopauged (sp?)  them to the outside of my oldest train case (which I now regret because the bottom was already on it's last leg and is now busted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I bought the decopauge paste at Wal-mart and went to work. I put a few layers on the very top though so it would seal and not get ruined if I had it in the rain.


----------



## User49 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's like seeing what winning a piece of a mac lottery would be like! Thanks again for sharing! I had to go back a few time to look at it all again! Colour me jealous!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 11, 2008)

you own the entire store, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice haul!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bookmarked this so I can go back and look at your collection and drool. It is amazing!! Thanks for all the labeling and posting all these photos, I know that had to take a long time.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_I just bookmarked this so I can go back and look at your collection and drool. It is amazing!! Thanks for all the labeling and posting all these photos, I know that had to take a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I have done


----------



## val-x (Mar 12, 2008)

Where did you get the plastic holder for the pigments and lipsticks


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 12, 2008)

oh dearrrr !! i absolutely envy your
collection.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy shit, dude. You're like... a MAC god or something.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

*w O W* !!!!!!!!! *wow* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh my, now that is a feast for the eyes!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_Where did you get the plastic holder for the pigments and lipsticks_

 
I got them on E-bay. The sellers name was Custom_Display. They are out of Canada and the prices are great, they don't gouge you on shipping either. I'm not sure if she has any auctions right now but there are others who sell them. Look up "nail polish display" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH!


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow that is one hell of a collection


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 7, 2008)

You're collection is out of this world!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

ive never seen anything like that. look at that pigment collection!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndyLuvsMAC* 

 
_ive never seen anything like that. look at that pigment collection!!!_

 
Pigments are my FAVORITE Mac product!! I want them all! lol. I'm only missing a few of the older ones and now I never miss out on any that come out with newer collections. They are my weakness!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully one day I'll own all of them...


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh my word, that's some collection. I'm so jealous, haha.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2008)

Its Beautiful! I want it all!!!! I love the little stackers you used for display. 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy-amazing.

I'm lusting after that Pinkie thing...is it a lip liner or eyeliner or what? Oh and the light purple lipstick... not to mention all of the glitter eyeliners...drrrrrrroooooooooolll.... this sooo needs to become my profession so I have an excuse to have that much stuff!


----------



## strawberry (Apr 13, 2008)

omg...all i can say is "wow"!! and i am jealous of it!!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2008)

You have a fantastic collection!  And I think it's organized perfectly.  I strive for my collection to be as organized as yours!


----------



## makeup4ever (Apr 16, 2008)

*WOW!!! 



*


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 16, 2008)

wow great collection. i envy you hehe.  
hope my collection gets as big as that one day /


----------



## Julie5 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow if I had that much I would be in Mac heaven!!! I would love to have all that!!


----------



## Julie5 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow if I had that much I would be in Mac heaven!!! I would love to have all that!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## crazykitty180 (Apr 16, 2008)

your collection is amazing.  i'm a little dizzy from looking at it all.  i kept expecting it to end, but it just kept going!  where the heck do u store it all - is that a desk you have just for your mu?  Also, i'm impressed that you've hit pan on stuff even tho u have so much!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in awe....seriously. It just keeps going and going!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Holy-amazing.

I'm lusting after that Pinkie thing...is it a lip liner or eyeliner or what? Oh and the light purple lipstick... not to mention all of the glitter eyeliners...drrrrrrroooooooooolll.... this sooo needs to become my profession so I have an excuse to have that much stuff!_

 
I believe you're talking about the MAC Pro Pencil in Pinkie. This is how the pro site describes it:

"Formulated to give an instant bright pop of clean colour to the skin. M·A·C Pencils are particularly useful for designing creative and/or fantasy images for film or photography. Not for use around the eye area"

I usually just use it around Halloween and for face painting, although I have used as liner for those really light pink lipsticks. The light purple lipstick I believe is Martooni, it's been DC'ed for awhile but I got mine from someone on LJ for $9, you see them every now and then in sales. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I LOVE Glitterliners! A year ago I made it my mission to have ALL of them! lol. I finally got the last one and now it's complete! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Thanks!!


Thank you guys SO much! LMK any other questions and I'll do my best to answer them!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks so much Ambonee! 

How do you feel about the quality of the glitter liners vs Urban Decay's glitter liners if you've tried them? I love UDs but really want to try MACs!


----------



## black_crx (Apr 17, 2008)

Woooow!! Your collection is a great inspiration. I like the way you stored all your things! GREAT!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG, that is an AMAZING collection!


----------



## Classidi (Apr 17, 2008)

You must be one of there MA... If not how did you get all the pro stuff??


----------



## Marizinharj (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh God!
So many things, so beautifull...


----------



## astronaut (Apr 18, 2008)

ohmg!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

wow i love your collection its amazing<3


----------



## neezer (Apr 28, 2008)

sigh...man i want Royal Blue pigment *tear* but great collection!


----------



## legolassildarin (Apr 28, 2008)

did u actually buy that all...u must have spent more than a million dollars...


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Omg and I thought I was a pigment whore...!! I love it!! You are my hero!!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my wow.. Well I am really bored and thought it would be fun if I worked out how much your collection would have cost if you lived in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's a little bit of useless info for you! Stopping at the MSF'S cause after that my fingers and eyes were getting sore your collection was up to $$38,022
Thats not including all the brushes, the chrome cakes, the mixing mediums, the paint sticks,(big deep breath) the Shimmerene Glitter Cream, the powder foundations, the liquid foundations, the nail polishes oh my god the mac bags, the eyelashes, the face washes, the brush cleaners, the vials...!! Most definitely another $30,000+ Up there! Right now I'm just in aww of your whole collection and a little bit scared for your credit cards!!
Awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Julie5 (May 4, 2008)

I just LOVe your collection!! I love how you have it organized!1 Where did you get your tray at that hold the pigments ,lipglosses lipsticks. I am looking at ways to do that too!! Thanks so much


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

I have just died & gone to MAC heaven. WOW, amazing collection


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Ambonee (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Thanks so much Ambonee! 

How do you feel about the quality of the glitter liners vs Urban Decay's glitter liners if you've tried them? I love UDs but really want to try MACs!_

 
Sorry for taking so long to answer, I forget I have this thread and forget to check in...I have only tried one of UD's glitter liners and it was nice but I always find myself reaching for my MAC glitter liners instead. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classidi* 

 
_You must be one of there MA... If not how did you get all the pro stuff??_

 
I actually just started freelancing with MAC this past year but I had most of my pro stuff before that. You can buy the pro stuff even if you aren't a MUA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *legolassildarin* 

 
_did u actually buy that all...u must have spent more than a million dollars..._

 
Gosh not that much! but it sure feels like it...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieLovesMac* 

 
_Oh my wow.. Well I am really bored and thought it would be fun if I worked out how much your collection would have cost if you lived in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's a little bit of useless info for you! Stopping at the MSF'S cause after that my fingers and eyes were getting sore your collection was up to $$38,022
Thats not including all the brushes, the chrome cakes, the mixing mediums, the paint sticks,(big deep breath) the Shimmerene Glitter Cream, the powder foundations, the liquid foundations, the nail polishes oh my god the mac bags, the eyelashes, the face washes, the brush cleaners, the vials...!! Most definitely another $30,000+ Up there! Right now I'm just in aww of your whole collection and a little bit scared for your credit cards!!
Awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing!!_

 
WOW! That's a lot! I live in the US and some of it was gifts/CCO finds/Pro Discount purchases/LJ purchases/gratis so I didn't quite spend as much as I'm sure it's worth. I'm actually not sure I could actually ever find out how much I've spent on it. :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_I just LOVe your collection!! I love how you have it organized!1 Where did you get your tray at that hold the pigments ,lipglosses lipsticks. I am looking at ways to do that too!! Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
From ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a seller called custom_display they are out of Canada and shipped pretty fast!

HTH guys!!! and thanks for all the l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve


----------



## makemeupjess (May 6, 2008)

im ******* speechless.

its like you have the mac store inside your home! i would absolutely die for your collection. im so JEALOUS! so many colors......your pigment collection is the best i've ever seen. I  love it!


----------



## sponza (May 9, 2008)

i didn't see any foundation


----------



## TDoll (May 9, 2008)

Daaang girl!  I'm impressed!! Very nice collection!


----------



## wifey806 (May 9, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you because this post single-handedly influenced me the most to go with MAC as my core brand (I was building my MUA kit a while back and came here to check out the 411). The fact that you didn't just show pics, but _actually wrote the colors' names_ got me familiar with the tones n stuff until I was finally ready to go into that loud scary, yet enticing store I now LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for all the ideas of storage and labeling and more. 

I really, really appreciate the time you put into this post.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

whoa!
that is an awesome collection.


----------



## Jello89 (May 18, 2008)

Holy crap. That is amazing!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

I am truly jealous! That is amazing!!


----------



## littleinkpot (May 21, 2008)

"WOW!" would be enough said! :-O


----------



## amelianik (May 27, 2008)

one word to describe that....WOWWW!!!!!!
i could never afford to buy all those...
anyway they are good collections!!!!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

omg since feb 08 what a collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nanomi (May 28, 2008)

Wow! That's an incredible collection.


----------



## jin1022000 (May 28, 2008)

LMAO! I should just show your collection to my mom the next time she's complaining about my so called 'collection of MAC'.... (and they are VERY TINY comparing to yours...)


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 28, 2008)

*Damn Girl, awesome collection!*


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (May 29, 2008)

Amazinggg collection, I would love to play with it all


----------



## Cassiarrr (May 30, 2008)

oh, my, god.
You are a queen <3

Im gunna go show this to my mum so she will stop telling me i'm obsessed!
I'm so jealous of your royal blue pigment D:!
soooo pretty!

thaanks!


----------



## QueenEmB (May 31, 2008)

WOW

You're a professional make-up artist right?


----------



## bell21 (May 31, 2008)

O.M.G. that's amazing! You've got a fantastic collection and i love the stands you used!


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_





 I just wanted to thank you because this post single-handedly influenced me the most to go with MAC as my core brand (I was building my MUA kit a while back and came here to check out the 411). The fact that you didn't just show pics, but actually wrote the colors' names got me familiar with the tones n stuff until I was finally ready to go into that loud scary, yet enticing store I now LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for all the ideas of storage and labeling and more. 

I really, really appreciate the time you put into this post.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoy looking at other people's collections so I tried to do what I hope for in a collection post so that's why I try to label everything...as tedious as it may be lol. So thank you for the appreciation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC really is a great company despite what a few may say, it's reasonably priced and has some of the best variety in colors of any line I've come across (and I've worked for many of them) it's so much fun to share with you guys because I know you are as into MAC (or make-up in general) as I am. It's a way to express ourselves and I love it! So again Thank You!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Wendy* 

 
_omg since feb 08 what a collection, thanks for sharing_

 
Oh no no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was just updated in February 08. I've been into MAC for a very long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_WOW

You're a professional make-up artist right?_

 
I work on-call for MAC right now, but I've done weddings, recitals, plays, dance competitions, things like that, I've just not been well enough to do those things lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss them though...


Thank you guys so much! As soon as I move, which should be in the next two months I will take updated pics (darn MAC and their tempting collections this year) of my storage system and all the new make-up I've gotten...and my postcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This stuff is so addicting! I'm obsessed...


----------



## amharold (Jun 2, 2008)

thia ai fricking ridiculous. NYONE THAT SAYS I HAVE A PROBLEM IS CRAZY.  I am officially embarassed to post my little collection. have u calculated the retail value of this stuff? this is like one of those old baseball card colections with rookie cards in it!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 2, 2008)

whoa.


----------



## Dr.Diorella (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG that's great a WOW collection I'm so in love


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

woo amazing


----------



## bee224 (Jun 3, 2008)

omg, you have one of the BEST collections i have ever seen. Can i ask where you get those clear shelves that your pigments are on? thanks for the post!


----------



## MissCeeJae (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so jealous! lol... I wish I had a collection that big!


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bee224* 

 
_omg, you have one of the BEST collections i have ever seen. Can i ask where you get those clear shelves that your pigments are on? thanks for the post!_

 
I got them on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a store named custom_display they're out of Canada but shipping wasn't too bad


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

I don't know that I have the words to describe how amazingly awesome your collection is....


----------



## liltweekstar (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW  i'm speechless!


----------



## freshangi (Jun 11, 2008)

wow~!! YOu made my day~! I am happy ~!


----------



## lnllms (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your collection is awesome! I got many things from MAC after seeing your stuff! (I hate how the colors on their site dont really show). Are you a MA?


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 11, 2008)

i feel like i've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jun 11, 2008)

one word - WOW, 

that is an amazing collection


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lnllms* 

 
_OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your collection is awesome! I got many things from MAC after seeing your stuff! (I hate how the colors on their site dont really show). Are you a MA?_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally agree about the pics on the site. My boyfriend wants me to take pics of my stash and make a website to show the true color of the products. I told him it will take forever!! but I don't know, maybe...

and I freelance for MAC but I'm not for sure how much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is just not enough hours...I do love it though


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

woooahhh you are truly a MAC addict!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 18, 2008)

oh. my. god. i'm soooo jealous. i can't even dream of ever having that much makeup lol


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2008)

holy mother of God, im saving this page for reference for any colors im ever interested in because you got everything!!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 20, 2008)

Amazing! By the way, I love your handwriting, the labels on your palette are really neat.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 22, 2008)

love your pigment collection


----------



## Odette1303 (Jun 22, 2008)

Your collection is truly amazing. 
Beautiful!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 22, 2008)

holy crap, I am so drooling!!


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 22, 2008)

This is the kind of stuff dreams are made of. :]


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

You have by far the best collection I have ever seen!! I feel like im in a MAC store lol


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

WOWZERS!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so Jealous!


----------



## littleflower09 (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW! That's an inspiration for newbies like me *wink*


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

WHOA! Can I come shop your stash! (not worthy!)


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

You have one serious collection going on here


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my god, im in awe! I didnt think it was ever going to end, thats amazing!


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoooa! What a collection! Your pigments especially!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 13, 2008)

oh my god... i've never seen a collection like this! i'm speechless...
our mac shop in frankfurt (germany) hasn't so much like you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can i move in at your home? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have a expensive collection were you can buy a house from!

i've never seen the e/s and brushes with the turqouise package. is that the lure collection? i love the colour! can i get it somewere?


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG!i could bathe in your colllection.It would be so much fun to play around with such a massive supply of M.A.C.could u tell me what collection the leopard print case for the picture with Beauty Powders/Bronzers/Irridecent Pressed Powder is.i luv leapard print!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_could u tell me what collection the leopard print case for the picture with Beauty Powders/Bronzers/Irridecent Pressed Powder is.i luv leapard print!_

 
That was the Raquel Welch (Beauty Ivon IV) collection in January 2007.


----------



## rbella (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my God.  I think I just shat myself.


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm completely speechless.

And jealous.

Christ on crutches.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 15, 2008)

_*Sweet collection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## NancyNosrati (Sep 15, 2008)

Crazy collection. So jealous!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 6, 2008)

THAT (what I just saw posted in this thread) is OMGWTFBBQ!!!

Call the medics tell them to bring the liquidlast liner this is the big one!

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Your collection is Outrages!! Im jealous


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your collection! Its nice to see another person keeping their MAC in the box also! Its so much more organised in the box I feel =) Lol! Love it!


----------



## christinakate (Oct 7, 2008)

ive never been so jealous, hahah.


----------



## cutietexan817 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good lord i am jealous of you! i love mac and if i have tiny winy part of that collection i would be happy. your collection worth alot how much you spend for that like uh hundresssss....


----------



## deolindaa (Oct 8, 2008)

Goshhh!!! if I had everything you do I would say I'm in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your stuff....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Thanks for sharing


----------



## deolindaa (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry but can't stop drooling


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 10, 2008)

I am so totally jealous!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG, OMG, OMG!


I'll take the pigments, please


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 10, 2008)

What a beautiful sight...sigh.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

This is amazing! I can't think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... need more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC.. need ..


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you perhaps have an extra room for all these stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must admit I'm speechless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have any single thing from MAC cause heard about this brand recently, but I see why you love it so much.


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 12, 2008)

woow thats alot...thanks for sharing


----------



## jayne5787 (Oct 18, 2008)

aww your pictures don't work anymore


----------



## Ambonee (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayne5787* 

 
_aww your pictures don't work anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They work again, but I think someone may be hot linking them because around the middle of the month all my pictures go dark...this has been happening for the last few months and I only have it posted here and on LJ and I doubt this thread gets _that_ much traffic.

I don't know how to fix it but I may just have to take them down completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the thought of someone "stealing" my pictures kinda makes me sad...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 6, 2008)

wow... thatsa lotta MAC!
You're my hero!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_They work again, but I think someone may be hot linking them because around the middle of the month all my pictures go dark...this has been happening for the last few months and I only have it posted here and on LJ and I doubt this thread gets that much traffic.

I don't know how to fix it but I may just have to take them down completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the thought of someone "stealing" my pictures kinda makes me sad...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could put watermarks on the pictures which maybe would detain someone from using them somewhere else or link to them?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 7, 2008)

wow, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your collection!


----------



## MacNlaw (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW!! what a great collection!! I've seen plenty large one's but you have a collection of all their products.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok so im definatlyyy jealouss!!!!  no lol thats amazinggg  i only dream of my collection growing like thissss hahaa it looked like my local mac counterrr only alot more


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

OHHHH   MYYYYYY  GOSHHHHH.....That's what makeup heaven looks like, I'm for sure now!!  <getting bib, because I have some major droolage going on>


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you purchase each collection completely..I dont even want to know how much u must have spent....I hope you are a makeup artist and make ur money back eventually.


----------



## deabella (Nov 19, 2008)

u know, i think it would have been easier if you posted about the 2% of products MAC ever made that you DON'T have, LOL. that is one seeeerious collection! love it!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

omg!!! i just showed my husband your collection, so he can see i DONT have "enough" MAC!!!! (even though he thinks i have too much! what does he know?!! LOL!!)


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 19, 2008)

o.m.g i just died  and went to "mac porn "heven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you must have " field day "useing all that mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its all so pretty and fun.


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deabella* 

 
_u know, i think it would have been easier if you posted about the 2% of products MAC ever made that you DON'T have, LOL. that is one seeeerious collection! love it!_


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy sh*t..that is one AWESOME collection!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_omg!!! i just showed my husband your collection, so he can see i DONT have "enough" MAC!!!! (even though he thinks i have too much! what does he know?!! LOL!!)_

 
My husband's the saaamme way!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This collection is speckt-MAC-ular!!!


----------



## blondejunkie (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

OMG!!!  There's more?


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 22, 2008)

That is seriously one of the best collections I have seen in my life.


----------



## doll.face (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello. Address please? I must come steal your collection. I'll narrow it down to just pigments if that makes it easier on you.

LOL JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG !!! I'm speechless !!!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the most amazing collection I have seen so far.  It looks like a store.  I love your displays.  If they still have it at Bed Bath & Beyond and I am going to get me one.


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow. What an awesome collection! I'm in love


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG

amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 24, 2008)

did i say OMG
again 


enjoy and may it grow sweets


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

N/A


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2008)

Good God....!!!!


----------



## misselectrikk (Dec 28, 2008)

I am *so* jealous... I wish I had the means to do this. My nicely-sized collection looks measly in comparison! But hey, you've given me something to strive for.


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

How fabulous is that traincase? I absolutely love it. Also, your collection is what most of us only dream about. I love it


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 21, 2009)

.....


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 22, 2009)

that's insane!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude...I'm sooooooo jealous!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy ****[email protected]!#[email protected]#% LOL how on earth can one person afford so many items!! And all those backups!! I'm SO jealous.. Although, if I were you, I'd go on e-bay and make a fortune off the backups!! Heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 2, 2009)

It's crazy how much make up you have! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great collection!  I loooove your crystals and glitter gel!


----------



## sayonara (Apr 6, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   this is amazing


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing, amazing, amazing! I feel very happy looking at those pics!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG can you adopt me, so i can come and play. i promise to be good!


----------



## ckalicka (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that's the most amazing collection I've ever seen! Your pigments are to die for.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 10, 2009)

omg sooo much mac! i am so so jealous!!


----------



## toshia (Apr 10, 2009)

AMAZING! I am so jealous!


----------



## lipstick_addict (Apr 12, 2009)

omg. this is the most amazing thing.  it's stunning!!!  better than chocolate! lol


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG! That is the best collection i have ever saw.  Very nice, i love it.


----------



## gubeca (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*







 omg..u have..ALL!! i drool all over my shirt!! i have 6 mac items..and im masokist too watch this...but i have to congrat u..its an amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes it is!!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_holy. fucking. shit.



_

 
you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW. are u a makeup artist? lol. what an amazing collection that is. u must have lots of fun everyday. and i would totally feel like a pro while doing my makeup with all those choices.


----------



## Sophie040 (Apr 15, 2009)

i cant see the pics


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophie040* 

 
_i cant see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nooo the pictures dont work any more


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm gutted I can't see anything and this looks like it would be quite the make up porn


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Awe, I missed out on the pictures?!


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I'm gutted I can't see anything and this looks like it would be quite the make up porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone is hotlinking my pics so they go bye bye really quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My account resets on the 5th of each month so they should be back by then...


----------



## miraclegirl90 (May 8, 2009)

u just showed me a mac counter, didnt u?
gosh, i want to be that crazy as u but i gt no money to allow me to do so. =(


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 9, 2009)

Great collection!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightvamp (May 10, 2009)

Omg...i'm so impressed! I want it!


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm feeling dizzy right now. How do you finance this??


----------



## piink_liily (May 14, 2009)

My god... I want to marry your collection!! And it's so tidy and organized!


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

Holy Guacamoli!!!  Are those for  personal use or are you a professional make-up artist?  LOOOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly (May 15, 2009)

AMAZING collection!!! I'm jealous of your pigments


----------



## buddhy (May 17, 2009)

Wow, those pictures are amazing.

The thing that I'm most jealous about is the Golder's Green pigment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(

Nice work!


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD. *excited spaz* major pr0n! I am completely in LOVE with your L/S collection... need... want D: xD


----------



## missboss82 (May 19, 2009)

WOW is all I can say.


----------



## monlnd (May 19, 2009)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

My good! I´m totally speachless!!


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 20, 2009)

Holy sh*t.  That is amazing.


----------



## KIT (May 21, 2009)

I think ur my soulmate-im in love-with ur collection


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

holy moly!!! that is soooooooooo beautiful!! you pretty much own your own MAC store!!

my mother complains about how i have soooooooo much makeup. i'm sure she'd change her mind if she saw yours!! =O


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

o.m.g.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!!! I'd just wish that my mom won't complain about my MAC collection.


----------



## Jade09 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Your collection is amazing!!! I'd just wish that my mom won't complain about my MAC collection._

 
I know the feeling, she freaks out on me if I buy anything these days. Now THIS is a hell of collection, I'm drooling over here!


----------



## Ambonee (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_Ok, I'm feeling dizzy right now. How do you finance this??_

 
lol I've been into MAC for over 12 years and my mother has always been partial to it too, so it started out with her getting me makeup for good grades and birthdays and ballooned out to me buying stuff with my own $$. Then I became a mua and got a pro card...that didn't help me spend any less though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I work there and I'm just as addicted as I was in HS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_WOW. are u a makeup artist? lol. what an amazing collection that is. u must have lots of fun everyday. and i would totally feel like a pro while doing my makeup with all those choices._

 
I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's nice especially around Halloween! my friends and family know I can pretty much help them be anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_holy moly!!! that is soooooooooo beautiful!! you pretty much own your own MAC store!!

my mother complains about how i have soooooooo much makeup. i'm sure she'd change her mind if she saw yours!! =O_

 
All my friends say that when they come over! They are like kids in a candy store! and I'm lucky!! my mom is just as much as an addict as me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She gets excited when I bring home stuff from upcoming collections for her.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursejan2* 

 
_Holy Guacamoli!!!  Are those for  personal use or are you a professional make-up artist?  LOOOOOVE IT!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't do much freelancing anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it all is basically for personal use


----------



## annegal (May 28, 2009)

HARDCORE Mac porn!!!!!!! 0_0 0_0 0_0


----------



## Zoffe (May 28, 2009)

This post makes me think it's OK to buy more makeup <3


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

WOW. I think my jaw literally dropped while looking through your pics!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 29, 2009)

Each time I look at your collection I get more impressed and amazed. You have everything, this is the best collection I've seen here. I thought I had a lot but mine are mainly my 177 pigments and small groups of blush's, e's's, brush's ect. Like I said I look at yours and am amazed. Isnt it funny how little a train case actually holds once you get a lot of items, lol. I have 2 and stopped buying them other wise I'd have atleast 10 hanging around and those are hard to store. You should win some kind of award for the best collection


----------



## zumzum (May 29, 2009)

WOW, this collection need a lot of storage place, you must live in a White House


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

all i can say is WOW.......WOW


----------



## jalspose (Jun 9, 2009)

im jealous


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 13, 2009)

I.cant.breathe


----------



## mern (Jun 13, 2009)

wowwwwwwwww.. amazing!!


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, I love the stand you have in the picture!  It looked so great with all your lipglosses!  You have such a great collection!  Amazing!


----------



## Cinci (Jun 13, 2009)

wow..  you have so many of the lipsticks i've been trying to trackdown!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 13, 2009)

I loved looking at your collection. Its absolutely awesome and inspiring. If you have the time can you drop me a note as to how you got the images on your traincases? Thanks in advance and keep collecting!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 14, 2009)

OK......words can not explain the pain.....I'm SSSSSOOOOO jealous....you are a MAC goddess


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW!! Amazing collection, i'm super jealous!


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, I am in love with your collection!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy crap that's an awesome collection!


----------



## Licota (Jul 15, 2009)

You can start your own shop! Omg!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

So..beautifully..amazing. :O


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 20, 2009)

...wow! I love your pigment display things, very cute


----------



## snkatha (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

WOW!!! there's no doubt what your favorite makeup brand is! Am still a mac virgin but will change that very soon  i just sent for my very first MAC blushes!!!yay! am getting Raizin and Format first then slowly building up from there!!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

love every single of all your collection!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 21, 2009)

there are no words..............


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW!! you see and my family thinks I'm the only person Addicted to MAC =) all of a sudden i have this sudden urge to goto the MAC PRO Store!


----------



## JennXOXO (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy moly!  That's an amazing collection!!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 1, 2009)

oh my goooooosh... i swear your collection is bigger than all the makeup counters in my local department store put together O___O!!!

Thats just AMAZING *o* Every girls dream.


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow u have a wonderful collection i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I wish i could come over and play!!


----------



## chinkee21 (Aug 7, 2009)

Your collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh my god, I think I just died and went to MAC Heaven!


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

AMAZING
just wow im soo jealous reallly


----------



## t0nz (Aug 8, 2009)

wow.....


----------



## mac_freak (Aug 8, 2009)

omg that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! mac heaven


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome collection....you're so organized!


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW!!! you won't be running out soon hehe, great collection!


----------



## lucy_babyy (Aug 9, 2009)

this is amazing! hah! i am sooo jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  loveloveloveee the traincase.


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

I love your collection! I like the tray you have your piggies on. Thats neat. How do you decided what colors to wear? Ha!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

What a great collection!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 21, 2009)

O M G :-o


----------



## cazgh (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG - that is pretty much a MAC shop in your make up collection.

It's amazing!

Have you ever sort of thought about how much money this is worth or how much you have spent?  And do you have it covered on insurance as this must be irreplaceable!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 22, 2009)

Holy crap!  That's A-MAZ-ING!!!!  I am speechless!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy moly!  Your "small" collection is AMAZING!  My jaw hit the floor!!!  You have great organization skills too.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 25, 2009)

Your collection is truly an inspiration and id love a collection like this one day :O wow congratulations on collection all of this beautiful stuff. kaz x x x


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 26, 2009)

holy smokes. wow...


----------



## munchkin86 (Aug 31, 2009)

im with the person that said holy. f-ing. shit. ha ha
thats the biggest collection ive ever seen...and all those backups! wow...


----------



## Nivette (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!
absolutely perfect


----------



## Merula (Aug 31, 2009)

*tears up*


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 2, 2009)

That about sums it up.


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

amazing collection


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_holy. fucking. shit.



_

 







Ummmm...Yeah...what she said!

WWWOOOOWWWWW!!! 
Beautiful is all I can think to add!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 8, 2009)

Your collection is my wishlist!! That is just amazing. I would kill to have a collection like that


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG I just had a mini stroke!!! I want to be like you when I grow up !!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 17, 2009)

Totally amazing collection! WOW! I have always wondered what people do with epic collections like this....The dry powders last a while, but the lipsticks, gels, glosses, mascaras, fluid line and such all have rather short self lives before they become unsafe to use. Do you have some sort of labeling system so you know what is safe? Just curious....
  I love your piments btw


----------



## lexsie (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my lordie! I looove your collection!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG Wonderful collection


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I just had an orgasm. Phew...


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 9, 2009)

! O.M.G! Just simply amazing. So jealous! Love how you've organised it too.

xoxo


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 10, 2009)

Any time my boyfriend gets on me for having too much makeup, I will show him this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothin' but love for you...incredible collection!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you all just got a firsthand glimpse of what Heaven is going to look like. Amazing collection! Keep up the good work!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so unbelievable jealous right now.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: !!!UPDATED!!! My MAC Collection (LOTS of pics!!)*

I want this traincase...great


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG...1 serious collection!..Nice...thanks for sharing!


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG it's like Heaven!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is awesome! Love your collection!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!! How the heck do you figure what to use each day!

LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!  It's like your own little MAC store.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!! This is completely breathtaking!!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Dec 15, 2009)

you should put a water mark on your pictures to keep them safe from theives...


----------



## LoveVictoria (Dec 15, 2009)

holy mother of Jesus


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

wow!!! I'm soo not worthy!!! your collection is the most well rounded collection I have seen to date!!! just beautiful!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Totally amazing collection! WOW! I have always wondered what people do with epic collections like this....The dry powders last a while, but the lipsticks, gels, glosses, mascaras, fluid line and such all have rather short self lives before they become unsafe to use. Do you have some sort of labeling system so you know what is safe? Just curious....
  I love your piments btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I don't have a labeling system but with my LE stuff I just make sure I use a clean brush EVERY SINGLE TIME that way no bacteria can form. So far the only things that have gone bad are a few lipglasses and one or two lipsticks--and they just smell a little plastic-like. I sanitize my stuff and never use dirty instruments. If I'm sick I use a disposable wand every time. For powder I don't introduce any wetness. Working for MAC has taught me a thing or two about sanitizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness or else my stuff would have to be trashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as mascara goes I usually toss it about the 3 month mark at the very latest. 

and thank you! My pigments are my pride and joy!! Only 5 more to go to complete it! 

I really should try and update this post it's over a year since my last update!! It's just SO time consuming!! but I will try cause it has changed a bit in a year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 till then!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

HOLY COW! I want all those pigments! Dying from jealousy!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 10, 2010)

wow. i think i might puke......for a good reason though. lol
 good collection


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I don't have a labeling system but with my LE stuff I just make sure I use a clean brush EVERY SINGLE TIME that way no bacteria can form. So far the only things that have gone bad are a few lipglasses and one or two lipsticks--and they just smell a little plastic-like. I sanitize my stuff and never use dirty instruments. If I'm sick I use a disposable wand every time. For powder I don't introduce any wetness. Working for MAC has taught me a thing or two about sanitizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness or else my stuff would have to be trashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as mascara goes I usually toss it about the 3 month mark at the very latest. 

and thank you! My pigments are my pride and joy!! Only 5 more to go to complete it! 

I really should try and update this post it's over a year since my last update!! It's just SO time consuming!! but I will try cause it has changed a bit in a year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 till then!!_

 

oh good that just answered my question too, thanks! =)


----------



## mirauk (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont think I've quite absorbed that all in yet? .___.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Feb 15, 2010)

So whats new? Im going to add you as a buddy here, cause on M_C I keep getting banned and I know on here that dont  do that stuff =)


----------



## CocoLicious (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, drools, faints, gets up, faints again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Is this your personal stash or are you a make up artist.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 21, 2010)

I love, love, love your train case, that's such a great idea on how to decorate it!


----------



## tifferoo (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG!! I'm amazed. I want to see your updated collection... how much has it grown in 2 years?


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think we should all just have a party at your place! Your pigments are calling my name!! Nice collection!


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

holy crap wow !


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

Very EXTENSIVE collection! I love it.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

TheBomb.com. Love it!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Holy colors, Batman! I LOVE seeing all the bright rainbows of color in your pics. Also love your labeling system! I'll make sure to use paper labels when my MAC palette finally arrives.


----------



## theelicht (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that my own collection is about 1 a 2 % from yours. Love to see it.


----------



## marisa61 (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. Both the collection and your fantastic photos/labels of everything.


----------



## commandolando (Apr 17, 2011)

the ultimate MAC collection.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Your collection is so amazing! I love all those eye shadow, face and lip palettes! I want MAC to put more of those out!  Drool!


----------



## MissPumpkin (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love the acrylic stands, everything looks so neat and organized!!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i am in love with your collection.  wow!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

Jesus Christ! I love it


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 4, 2011)

this is amazing
	!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing collection. And I love the train case!


----------



## nazih09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg makeupgasm


----------



## lovepink18x (Jun 5, 2011)

oh my gosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome collection!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 7, 2011)

I can only dream


----------



## Sylkii (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow I wouldnt even know where to begin with this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything is AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 13, 2011)

wow.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

spring bean is an odly pretty color


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

i love your pigment collection... so jelouse...


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

What kind of kabuki brush is that (the one with the silver handle)? I've never seen it before. It looks so fluffy and soft. =)


----------



## pics (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing


----------



## nmurray880 (Nov 4, 2013)

I follow you on instagram and I'm obsessed with your collection  love it...keep posting beautiful pics and all the cool pieces we all wish we had


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazing collection. Why did Mac have to change their pigment jars? -_-


----------



## Duracelbunie (Nov 6, 2013)

Good Lord!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

To this date this is the most impressive collection I've ever seen. From how organized it is, to the way you did the palettes, to the size of it of course it's just pure perfection!


----------



## Nibeya Muse (Jul 2, 2014)

love the pics


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## hiam84 (Jul 11, 2014)

Enjoy ur lovely mac collection .. This collection is really amazing .. Hope to have one like this one day


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2014)

This collection is amazing! Thank you so much for sharing it with everyone on this site. 
I love seeing what other people have, and what they have from LE Collections.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 8, 2014)

One genuine MAC fan!


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol I think I covet your collection the most. OMG ultimate pigment collection.  Does anyone rival this pigment wise?  Such an amazing collection.


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 5, 2014)

OMFG. I think I just died. What a collection. That's absolutely amazing.


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a quick question... Where do you store this collection? I have a large bathroom and my makeup collection (small compared to yours) can't be displayed and organized like you've done.Also should I be storing my makeup somewhere else like my cooled pantry or a closet?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 9, 2014)

Not the OP, but....  NEVER store your makeup in the bathroom. Anywhere but your bathroom. A closet would be preferable.


----------



## shay1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

Great collection


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my word.. this is.. heaven.


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh.. I love love love your collection! So much wow ^^


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

Loved looking at all those pretties.


----------



## xCindieh (Apr 21, 2015)

Woooow!


----------

